# So opinions: BSH vs Carbonio?



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

So after I get my C2ner to tune my car in a few weeks I'm going to change my Neuspeed P-Flo to a true cold air intake, and it's between BSH and Carbonio. I know a lot say Carbonio and others say BSH.. Etc.

Just want to know what everyone else thinks. 

I'm leaning towards carbonio because I do love how that carbon fiber looks and all the reviews, but yeah. Would like to know everyone's input! Thanks.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I wouldn't change it, just keep the short ram air intake.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I think I'd get better performance out of a true cold air and better gas mileage being as the Pflo sucks in too much warm air due to being so close to the engine and the heat shield doesn't really block much honestly.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

You MIGHT get an extra 1 or 2 hp. MAYBE. But for the money you'd spend vs that gain, its definitely not worth it. Where the CAI get colder air, the ram intake makes up for in less restriction on airflow.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

I have a carbonio, but I would swap you straight up for your pflo. i get nervous driving around through florida monsoons with it, especially now that I'm lower.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if you can, test them both on a dyno and with vag com to compare intake air temps.

i suspect they will both be VERY similar.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

I have the BSH and I prefere it because I love simplicity. But, I'm with teh rest of the group, keep the p-flo.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I live in Las Vegas and I think the carbonio would be better here. Especially in summer with how hot it gets. My gas mileage sucks in summer with the Pflo haha


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, you can lead a horse to water...but you can't keep him from wasting his money.:screwy:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Gott ist gut said:


> Well, you can lead a horse to water...but you can't keep him from wasting his money.:screwy:



word. even offered to straight up swap him too :screwy:


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ordered the Carbonio. Giving the Pflo to my brother for his jetta as a late bday gift. And it is still in perfect condition so he'll love it being as his car is stock.


----------



## LVDubn (Mar 14, 2012)

Nick_V08 said:


> So after I get my C2ner to tune my car in a few weeks I'm going to change my Neuspeed P-Flo to a true cold air intake, and it's between BSH and Carbonio. I know a lot say Carbonio and others say BSH.. Etc.
> 
> Just want to know what everyone else thinks.
> 
> I'm leaning towards carbonio because I do love how that carbon fiber looks and all the reviews, but yeah. Would like to know everyone's input! Thanks.


IMO Both are Fail.. Go with Takeda:thumbup:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

LVDubn said:


> IMO Both are Fail.. Go with Takeda:thumbup:


You're crazy.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Why would I go with Takeda when they specialize in Jap cars and not German? I prefer the quality and look of Carbonio and BSH even vs Takeda.. Which looks like some cheapy like Intake. And Carbonio and BSH are all about German cars, so I'd rather stick with them.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Iv had both. Carbonio > BSH


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

So much fail in this thread :facepalm:


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I think I made a good choice going with Carbonio. And my brother will love my Pflo.


----------

